# Pygmy Mulga or Ridgetail Monitor??



## sweetangel (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi every one!!
I'm had my diamond python now for about a month.
So now i'm on the prowl for another reptile!! ( i have caught the disease)

I was thinking either a Pygmy mulga or ridgetail monitor???

Which would be better for a beginner with monitors/ most friendly and tame.
I like that these guys dont get very big.

Would a 110w x 60d x 80 h be alright for a fully grown one??

Any help would be greatly appreciated, also any tips on all aspects of keeping them would be greatly appreciate

Also are they easy to get and price??

Wow that was a mouthful... ok i'm done now thanks heaps guys


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 30, 2008)

Or what about a blackhead monitor (varanus tristis)??
what size enclosure would i need for one of these??


----------



## scorps (Apr 30, 2008)

go the ackies i love them


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone else??

i'm thinking ridge tail

what would be a suitable enclosure suitable??


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone else??

i'm thinking ridge tail

what would be a suitable enclosure size??


----------



## arbok (Apr 30, 2008)

go the pygmy's


----------



## buck (Apr 30, 2008)

If you are after a lizard that you can pick up and handle a fair bit I say neither. I have kept both and still keep Ackies and neither make very good "pets".


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 30, 2008)

buck said:


> If you are after a lizard that you can pick up and handle a fair bit I say neither. I have kept both and still keep Ackies and neither make very good "pets".



can they be handled regularly? wouldnt regular handling make them settle and be more socialble? or not... still like they way they look thought so pretty!!


----------



## buck (Apr 30, 2008)

sweetangel said:


> can they be handled regularly? wouldnt regular handling make them settle and be more socialble? or not... still like they way they look thought so pretty!!


 
While there are always exceptions I have found that the vast majority don't tolerate handling too well.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 1, 2008)

for handling get a beardie or a bluey


----------



## Aslan (May 1, 2008)

*Sweetangel *- I keep both species - and love keeping both species...

Firstly, most Monitor species don't handle well - in general neither of these species are particularly inclined to bite when handled, however, they generally remain flighty and skittish while being held...this, in conjunction with how blindingly fast they can be, means that they are likely to jump and do the runner...

I know of a few Ackies that will sit on a shoulder when out, however, the vast majority aren't quite some calm and controlled...

As far as captive animals go - both are AMAZING and settle in very well...

*Ackies:* The primary appeal over Gillens for me is the larger size and more striking colouration. Most look great and many look stunning. As young they are quite skittish for a while, however, will learn quite quickly that you mean food is coming...

Another thought is that Ackies will require a larger enclosure - I keep a pair in a 5x2x2 aquarium (150cm x 60cm metric) and would not go smaller - a single animal would not be kept long term in anything under 120cm by 60cm...and frankly, the larger the better - they are very active animals...

*Gilleni:* I have a trio of young Gillens who are amazing - I would tentatively say they have overtaken the Ackies as my favourite captive reptiles - they are personality PLUS...their major appeal for me is their bold and entertaining behaviour. Within a day of moving in they were boldly basking while I peered over the top of the tank - twisting their heads up to check me out. When the lid of the cricket container pops all their heads shoot out of the stack and peer up at me...

...and once the crickets start landing little grey torpedoes shoot from the stack at a lightning speed smashing down crickets...

These guys 'wag' their tail when excited, are as agile as monkeys jumping through the branches in their enclosure and have a look about them and head shape that looks just like a mini-perentie...

As you can no doubt tell - I am a HUGE fan of them - a very captivating animal...

Another benefit for yourself is enclosure size - you could comfortably house a pair of Gilleni in that enclosure - and the height gives the ability to put a few gnarled branches in there to get the most out of their agility displays...

*Prices:* Quite simply, they vary...this season Ackies ranged from $150 - 250 while Gillens ranged from $250 - 300. In saying that though, we saw much fewer small Monitors for sale last season than in the past and as such the prices may not be a true indication of a rate this season...

...and some generic advice - my first Ackie was a beautiful 'Sandfire' colouration WA animal - she was a cracker...however...I did make one mistake when buying her...I only bought ONE. To get the most entertainment and enjoyment from your small Monitors (particularly these two species) at least get a pair (if not more). Their antics and interactions with each other are often an absolute crack up...

I would also suggest buying Reptiles Australia Magazine Vol 3 Iss 1 if you don't already have it...

Simon


----------



## gurds (May 2, 2008)

this may be helpfull for the pygmy mulga monitor

http://www.vhs.com.au/pages/Pygmycare.html

cheers gurds


----------



## sweetangel (May 2, 2008)

Aslan - does the pair need to be male and female or can be it 2 males or 2 femals together??


----------



## Aslan (May 3, 2008)

*Sweetangel* - Unfortunately sexing hatchlings is basically impossible...

If only keeping two you should have no problems at all - as female/female won't matter and two males will have no females to fight over 

Ackies can occasionally be aggressive towards each other (although quite rare if raised together) but Gillens don't seem to show the same tendency...


----------



## Ryan93 (May 3, 2008)

i like the lace monitors cause they are a beautifull lizzard and it is on me list when i get me licence in july


----------



## Aslan (May 3, 2008)

*Ryan* - Unfortunately a Lacey wouldn't last real long in the enclosure Sweetangel has described as they grow to around 2m... 

I am also a huge fan of Lacey's - they need a fairly specialised setup in the way of enclosure as it needs to be a large size for adults. They should also be handled with care as a scratch or bite (even minor accidental ones) will likely require stitches...


----------



## adders (Jun 7, 2008)

interested in ridgetail monotors and wondering if you can keep a red and yellow pair in the same enclosure if you get them young enough as i cant decide between the two?


----------



## gonff (Aug 15, 2008)

get reptiles australia volume 3 no.1


----------



## varanophile (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

I havn't kept gillens, but do have caudo's - which are very similar.

If I had a choice between the 2 I would go for ackies first up- mainly due to their size and them being a little more bullet proof. 

Adders I wouldn't suggest keeping "yellows" and "reds" together due to the potential for cross breeding.

The most important thing with these guys it to get the set up right from the start. I agree with the others in that the reptiles austrlaia article is an excellent guide for both species.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Sweetangle,

I've kept both and would go the Gillens as a first monitor, for all the reasons stated above and I've found some Ackies to be agressive toward cage mates to the degree that they may kill others, often for no apparent reason (not a personal observation but that of a regular breeders)! 

I eventually sold mine and ,within days of the new owner moving them into their new home, the largest had maimed his companions, the same ones he'd happily co-habited with for years. I've NEVER heard of this in Gilleni!!

As a first small monitor, Go the Gillens IMO.

Tristis tend to require time to settle, are somewhat larger than the other two and remain skittish although none of these species are "good handlers".

Hope this helps,

Cheers,

I.V


----------



## Shonfield (Aug 15, 2008)

hi quick question.
can a pair of gillens be kept in a 120x60x60 enclosure or would they need atleast 150 long?
thanks, sam


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 15, 2008)

No worries Shonfield!


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi i am new with monitors and have a pair of ackies and i am finding them very easy to maintain. ( make sure they cant escape....they are great climbers). lol
Definetly ackies


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh yeah just make sure they are separate. One of mine attacked the other. Little agressive to other lizards....lol


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 17, 2008)

well since i made this post back in april i have got my ackies.

and they do like to fight, we had to change around the pairings so that they would get along, like humans they like some and dont like others.

the 2 i have do fight occasionally but nothing serious.

pretty much they are great, apart from the fact that one always hides. the other is great to watch and he is ok to handle. still tries to bite and run away but i'm working to slowly tame him a bit.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Sweetangle,

The one who "hides all the time" maybe suffering considerable stress from the more dominant animal? It may be worth considering seperating them again??

I.V


----------



## Aslan (Aug 21, 2008)

*Sweetangel* - I have found they calm and settle with size...the smaller they are the more skittish and inclined to bite. Although a bite from a smallish Ackie doesn't hurt too bad, they are a headache to get off once they are latched on 

Post some pics of your Ackies and setup - never get tired of seeing Monitor enclosures...

In order to get the one that hides out a little more it might be beneficial to add another basking site...


----------



## Shaitan (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll hopefully be getting some ackies at the end of the year, it'll be a totally different setup to my carpet enclosure, but so much fun! I got the goanna bug after handling wild gouldii, I bet my whole house will be herp covered soon 

Love to see some pics of varanid set ups!


----------

